# 94 quart Igloo to Yeti swap??



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

The space under my driver's seat is made for a 94qt Igloo cooler; but I'm thinking about getting a Yeti instead. Anyone know what size Yeti would be the same size or just slightly smaller?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Google is your friend.

http://www.yeticoolers.com/yeti-info/dimension-chart/

now compare

http://answers.basspro.com/answers/...ine-ice-chest-questions-answers/questions.htm

Your welcome


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

75qt is built on the same footprint.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks! I kept finding interior dimensions for the igloo which didn't help much.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The Yeti isn't going to work any better than your Igloo when you & your crew are opening it every 20 minutes getting beerz.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

And no bears on the water to try and smash your cooler


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The Yeti isn't going to work any better than your Igloo when you & your crew are opening it every 20 minutes getting beerz.


But it will look much cooler...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

75 quart Yeti


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

75 Qt Yeti is a direct replacement. And the 2coolers are correct, unless you planning on dirty dancing on top of your cooler stick with Igloo. Weighs a lot less, and if you are opening the cooler more than once an hour the ice melt is the same. I own both and I went back to Igloos. Crooks tend to be less likely to swipe the Igloos vs. the Yetis anyway.


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Beg to differ with some of you guys, but I have both and with all the rewarding going on in my boat for catching fish or for being so**** patient we are in Yeti every 20 minutes and it still keeps ice better than my Igloo. As long as we make sure it seals good and everything is closed good, including drain plug.


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Pm me I can get you a price on the 75 it's the same size.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yeti will slide around less, great choice.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

If it was just for fishing, I would get the Igloo. But, I'm a hunting guide and I've been wanting to get a Yeti anyway - I need something that can take the abuse I put coolers through all year. Bouncing around the ranch every day really does a number on a cooler. LOL. Besides, when I get really busy and need to leave an animal in the cooler for a day or two it'd be nice to not have to add ice regularly or have it soaking in ice water - just close it and forget it for a day or two. I can ALWAYS use a heavy duty cooler.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Coleman Marine will out do Igloo and yeti.... {ice retention** Better bang for the buck.

Jus sayin


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

It depend on how high your sides are on holder, call Yeti and give them the measurements. Have you looked at Brute coolers? They are made in USA.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Consider the 105 as well. Just a little taller so you need some clearance under the leaning post. 

I hit sick of broken hinges and latches and made the switch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Icehole High Performance Coolers*

I haven't seen one yet, but Mickey Eastman mentioned his new Icehole Cooler on the 610AM Outdoor Show this morning. 100% American made here in Kerrville, Texas, military grade. Don't know if they would be interchangeable with your Igloo, but worth checking out...

http://iceholecoolers.com/


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

80qt engel is the same foot print as a 94qt igloo. just switch it out on my boat keeps ice just as good as my yeti's


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Iceholecoolers.....careful how you say that. Especially after a few beers.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> Iceholecoolers.....careful how you say that. Especially after a few beers.


can already hear it....."who you calling a icehole???" LOL


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

:biggrin::rotfl::biggrin::rotfl:



osoobsessed said:


> can already hear it....."who you calling a icehole???" LOL


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

We've had a lot of folks swap out there 94 Quarts for a Brute 75 Quart. Typically, it's a great fit with no issues. 

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the input, fellas. I'm either going to get a Yeti or a Brute. They have sizes that will fit the space the best.


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

Igloo makes a 90 quart Yukon which is the same size as it's regular 90 quart and has a 1/4 more insulation than Yeti. I have one that has wheels and a stainless retractable handle but I know they make one without the handle and wheels. I use mine as a fish box and it has been awesome.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

tcountz said:


> Igloo makes a 90 quart Yukon which is the same size as it's regular 90 quart and has a 1/4 more insulation than Yeti. I have one that has wheels and a stainless retractable handle but I know they make one without the handle and wheels. I use mine as a fish box and it has been awesome.


The Yukon line won't work because the 90 (only made in a wheeled version) is too wide to fit under the seat in my boat.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Does your rack look like this? These are Brute 75 Quart Ice Chests. Thanks bud


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Yetis I have, were not bought for ice retention. I have one that has been in the back of my truck for over 6 years, the only thing I've had to replace was the drain plug that I lost. My last igloo that the hinges broke on 1 year after I got it had the lid fly off the other day. Nothing but yetis from here on out.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I am also debating on what to go with to upgrade my boats coolers. Got tired of replacing hinges, and latches on my igloos.

Question is who makes cushions for yetis, brutes, engel, etc?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i just went to wash my boat cooler last night, a marine 94 igloo, and the cheap arse plastic liner inside cracked in a corner. another one bites the dust. who cares about ice, i just am glad my yeti won't have to worry about that problem. if my 65 wasn't tan, i'd put it under the leaning post for sure. maybe i'll get a white one now.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I have to admit...the Brute is a better looking ice chest than the Yeti. I can see me having one.........someday!!


----------



## joefisherman (Jan 7, 2013)

BRUTE is the way to go.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Go with an Igloo Marine it hold ice longer and is much cheaper. Or go with a Brute instead of Yeti.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a yeti cooler with the same footprint as a 90 qt igloo? Thanks!


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Brutes are great coolers. I love mine.


----------

